# Non è cosa



## Kaydee

Ciao!

How would you translate into English 'non e' cosa'...

for example: 

'with regard to going out to the cinema tonight...non e' cosa' 

Is it trying to express that it doesn't matter?

Thanks.

Kaydee x


----------



## fabry2811

"non è cosa" is QUITE informal. 

I think it's commonly used in the Southern of Italy.

It means: "non se ne parla neanche" or something like that.


----------



## Einstein

I've seen it in Andrea Camilleri's books. I don't know if it's specifically Sicilian, but I'd say it means "non è il caso", it's not a good idea.

PS I see fabry confirms.


----------



## antmor81

yeah, it means something like "it's not good thing"

non e' cosa (giusta)


----------



## fabry2811

Yes, it's specifically Sicilian (I am Sicilian )


----------



## Kaydee

Ok thanks so much. I never would have got that . 

Kaydee x


----------



## Saoul

Kaydee what do you think a fair translation would be, then? 

- No use
- Not a good idea
- ...


----------



## Einstein

Yes, I think "not a good idea" sounds right, or "It's better not to".


----------



## Saoul

Thanks a lot, Einstein.


----------



## _LuNa_

Si usa molto anche a Napoli 
Ho sempre pensato fosse l'equivalente di "no way", voi che ne dite?

Simona


----------



## underhouse

_LuNa_ said:


> Si usa molto anche a Napoli
> Ho sempre pensato fosse l'equivalente di "no way", voi che ne dite?
> 
> Simona


 
Non credo LuNa: "no way" vuol dire "in nessun modo", mentre "non è cosa" sembrerebbe essere un po' più "mild".


----------



## brian

Sono d'accordo che "no way" può essere un po' forte. Per esempio, se i miei amici mi chiedono di uscire con loro e io rispondo "No way" mi chiederebbero "Ma perché?! Ce l'hai con noi??"  Ma se ho una ragione accettabile (ed altrettanto forte, diciamo) per non uscire, lo posso dire tranquillamente, "No way! I _have_ to study for my big exam tomorrow!"

"No way" vuol dire più che altro "Assolutamente no."


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Non credo sia un'espressione soltanto meridionale.  Per esempio viene usata in alcuni libretti d'opera, tra cui mi ricordo al momento "L'italiana in Algeri", testo scritto da Angello Anelli, che era settentrionale.


----------



## Necsus

E' stato pubblicato un libro che ha per titolo proprio l'espressione 'Non è cosa (La vita affettiva degli oggetti)', e nella recensione si dice:
<<Allora, _non è cosa_ va letto nel senso meridionale della frase, come "non è il caso", ma anche nel senso più universale che "ogni cosa non è solo cosa".>>


----------



## _LuNa_

Ok, capito... 
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Aidone

"Che la giornata non sarebbe stata assolutamente cosa il commissario Salvo Montalbano se ne fece subito persuaso non appena raprì le persiane..." 
Ho un po' di difficoltà con questa frase. Che vuole dire cosa in questo contesto?


----------



## fitter.happier

Hi 

You may want to take a look at this thread.


----------



## Gianfry

La citazione che Aidone fa da Camilleri merita un po' di attenzione, perché lo scrittore fa un uso un po' anomalo dell'espressione, associandola a un sostantivo ("Giornata") invece che, come accade normalmente, a una forma verbale.
Dalle mie parti si può dire "Oggi non è proprio cosa", per esempio, quando tutto ci va storto. Se, per esempio, sbatto con la testa contro uno spigolo e due minuti dopo faccio cadere un bicchiere a terra, probabilmente commenterò "Oggi non è proprio cosa!", ovvero: "Oggi va tutto storto", "Oggi è meglio (non fare niente / lasciar perdere)".
Una "traduzione" in italiano corrente della frase di Camilleri potrebbe essere dunque la seguente:
_Che la giornata (sarebbe andata storta / non sarebbe andata per il verso giusto), il commissario Salvo Montalbano lo capì non appena aprì le persiane...
_Anche:_
Che quella sarebbe stata una (giornataccia / giornata infernale)...
_
EDIT:
Come potremmo tradurre? Ci provo:_
SM realised that everything was doomed to go wrong/amiss on that day__ as soon as he opened the shutters__.
_


----------



## TimLA

Gianfry said:


> La citazione che aidone fa da Camilleri merita un po' di attenzione, perché lo scrittore fa un uso un po' anomalo dell'espressione, associandola a un sostantivo ("Giornata") invece che, come accade normalmente, a un'espressione verbale.
> Dalle mie parti si può dire "Oggi non è proprio cosa", per esempio, quando tutto ci va storto. Se, per esempio, sbatto con la testa contro uno spigolo e due minuti dopo faccio cadere un bicchiere a terra, probabilmente commenterò "Oggi non è proprio cosa!", ovvero: "Oggi va tutto storto", "Oggi è meglio (non fare niente / lasciar perdere)".
> Una "traduzione" in italiano corrente della frase di Camilleri potrebbe essere dunque la seguente:
> 
> Che la giornata non sarebbe stata assolutamente cosa, il commissario Salvo Montalbano lo capì non appena aprì le persiane
> 
> Che la giornata (sarebbe andata storta / non sarebbe andata per il verso giusto), il commissario Salvo Montalbano lo capì non appena aprì le persiane...
> 
> EDIT:
> Come potremmo tradurre? Ci provo:
> _SM realised as soon as he opened the shutters, that everything was doomed to go wrong on that day._


 
Arriva Catarella con questi suggerimenti:

...that everything was doomed to go wrong that day.
..................................................wrong.
.........................would not be "just right" that day.
.................................be in disarray.
.....................................a muddle. (BE)
................................going to be a mess that day.


..................................be a disaster that day. (troppo forte?)
..........................would be a little less than perfect that day. (troppo leggero?)


----------



## Gianfry

Grazie a Catarella per il suo prezioso intervento 
L'espressione di Camilleri è piuttosto decisa, tanto che anche la mia seconda ipotesi "non sarebbe andata per il verso giusto" mi sembra un po' troppo leggera...
Quindi, oltre al mio tentativo, che Catarella gentilmente approva (a parte quello stupido "on"), mi piacciono anche "was going to be a mess" e "would be a muddle" (per accontentare anche i nostri amici BE!).


----------



## Einstein

A mild one in BE is "_As soon as SM opened the shutters, he realised it was going to be one of those days"._

4 new episodes coming!


----------



## Aidone

Here is an extended citation where non è cosa appears.

"Che la giornata non sarebbe stata assolutamente cosa il commissario Salvo Montalbano se ne fece subito persuaso non appena raprì le persiane...Facceva ancora notte, per l'alba mancava perlomeno un'ora, però lo scuro era già  meno fitto, bastevole a lasciar vedere il cielo coperto da dense nuvole d'acqua, oltre la striscia chiara della spiaggia, il mare che pareva un cane pechinese... Il suo umore s'aggravò, visto e considerato che quello che doveva fare in matinata non era piacevole: partire per andare a un funerale." La voce del violino, A. Camilleri, opening lines. And a few pages later, "Quando non è cosa, non è cosa."

With the addition of assolutamente, I like the translation of "would not be just right that day."


----------



## Gianfry

Aidone said:


> With the addition of assolutamente, I like the translation of "would not be just right that day."


"Assolutamente" is a way to strenghten the negative sense of the sentence. The actual meaning is: he understood it would be a very bad day. I think your choice is a bit weak, since (to my ears) it seems not to convey that kind of strength.


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> Arriva Catarella con questi suggerimenti:


 
Dear Catarella,

As a BE speaker I agree with Einstein:  "he realised it was going to be one of those days***** as soon as he opened the shutters", but I like your "...that everything was doomed to go wrong that day" as well. 

***** si intende che sarebbe stata una giornata no, piena di casini, di quelle da dimenticare e in fretta anche!.....


----------



## TimLA

london calling said:


> Dear Catarella,
> 
> As a BE speaker I agree with Einstein: "he realised it was going to be one of those days***** as soon as he opened the shutters", but I like your "...that everything was doomed to go wrong that day" as well.
> 
> ***** si intende che sarebbe stata una giornata no, piena di casini, di quelle da dimenticare e in fretta anche!.....


 
Ciao Livia!
Ti rispondo in pirsona pirsonalmente!

That's why I gave a few options hoping to get the "intensity" of the phrase.

To me, "one of those days" is kind of soft, as opposed to "doomed" or "be a disaster of a day" at the other extreme.

Where does "non sarebbe stata assolutamente cosa" stand in the scheme between "a bother" (Eeyore) and "a disaster"?


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> Ciao Livia!
> Ti rispondo in pirsona pirsonalmente!
> 
> That's why I gave a few options hoping to get the "intensity" of the phrase.
> 
> To me, "one of those days" is kind of soft (Ah, Tim! British understatement at it's very best) as opposed to "doomed" or "be a disaster of a day" at the other extreme.
> 
> Where does "non sarebbe stata assolutamente cosa" stand in the scheme between "a bother" (Eeyore: I adore Winnie the Pooh, Walt Disney should have been hanged, drawn and quartered...) and "a disaster"?


 
I think, however, that in the end I prefer your "doomed" day (I love the word: "We're doomed"! Does John Laurie and_ Dad's Army_ mean anything to you?). I think it's also a little more melodramatic, which fits in better with the Sicilian temperament.


----------



## TimLA

london calling said:


> I think, however, that in the end I prefer your "doomed" day (I love the word: "We're doomed"! Does John Laurie and_ Dad's Army_ mean anything to you?). I think it's also a little more melodramatic, which fits in better with the Sicilian temperament.


 
Ok, so it's "medium" to "strong"...

And no, "Dad's Army" is a new one for me...I'll have to check it out.
I recognize John Laurie's face (from YouTube), but I can't place him in British TV/film.


----------



## Gianfry

Hey, Tim and London!
I'm following your exquisite and learned conversation, and I'm really delighted with it. I'd like to draw your kind attention, though, on the simple fact that the "doomed" stuff is MY brainchild


----------



## TimLA

Gianfry said:


> Hey, Tim and London!
> I'm following your equisite and learned conversation, and I'm really delighted with it. I'd like to draw your kind attention, though, on the simple fact that the "doomed" stuff is MY brainchild


 
We are doomed to recognize the fact that you were the first to post the use of "doomed",
e ci dispiace tanto, ti chiediamo scusa in pirsona pirsonalmente per l'errore.
Dottore! A causa di questo errore, la mia giornata non sarà assolutamente cosa, ma ti auguro una* buona* giornata.
Catarella


----------



## Gianfry

Va bene, va bene, Catarella, non fa niente...
Ora puoi andare!


----------



## Elcaracol

E' usato in Sardegna nello stesso senso.

Oi no est cosa.

Italianizzato in "Oggi non è cosa!".

Significato: Oggi proprio non va! Oggi va tutto storto!

Rafforzato con "proprio":
Oggi non è proprio cosa!


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> We are doomed to recognize the fact that you were the first to post the use of "doomed",
> e ci dispiace tanto, ti chiediamo scusa in pirsona pirsonalmente per l'errore.
> Dottore! A causa di questo errore, la mia giornata non sarà assolutamente cosa, ma ti auguro una* buona* giornata.
> Catarella


_We're doomed!_ (John Laurie in _Dad's Army_, check it out, you'll appreciate it).

Sorry, Gianfry.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo si possa dare una definizione unica, essendo un'espressione usata in svariati contesti differenti.

I due principali significati mi sembrano:

1. "oggi non è cosa": oggi non promette bene (si fa una previsione).

2. "questo forum non è cosa": "don't like this forum" (si dà un giudizio non positivo sull'oggetto in discorso)


----------

